# Really Good Investment Resources/Tools - Implied Vol, Probability of Success, Guide



## hhse (27 April 2014)

I know that there were a number of you who loved the Think or Swim Platform [TOS] and found it very difficult to find a tool/platform to match it, however, Tom Sosnoff has since created Dough.

With *Dough*, you can search for implied volatility and probability of success. I don't think you will be able to beta weight to SPY and measure your Delta's though. If you know of a good platform in which I can do this, please let me know!

But yeah, check out *Dough* people. Also, if you need help in regards to investing, and want to know where to start, Tom Sosnoff has created *Tasty Trades*... definitely a game changer.

Feel free to post your reviews here, if you think that this was helpful!


----------



## minwa (27 April 2014)

*Re: Really Good Investment Resources/Tools - Implied Vol, Probability of Success, Gui*

Isn't Tom part of TOS ?? So is this just another platform from the same company ?

Used to play around in fancy platforms when I first started in options..optionvue and all that. Now I find very little use for them, they do not increase my profitability.


----------



## hhse (27 April 2014)

*Re: Really Good Investment Resources/Tools - Implied Vol, Probability of Success, Gui*



minwa said:


> Isn't Tom part of TOS ?? So is this just another platform from the same company ?
> 
> Used to play around in fancy platforms when I first started in options..optionvue and all that. Now I find very little use for them, they do not increase my profitability.




Essentially same creator/founder for both TOS and Dough - Tom Sosnoff. However, TOS was sold off to TD Ameritrade.

Dough is not necessarily a 'trading platform'. You still need to sign up to TOS if you want to trade through Dough. However, I use it just for the tools/resource as I'm not eligible for TOS. It takes a lot of the 'grit' work out of identifying liquid stocks. Also, it lets you sort for 'earnings' and 'implied volatility'. As result, it makes it a lot easier to find trades and choose strategies depending upon Implied Volatility Percentile. I'm almost at the stage now where some of the trades I choose by myself happen to be identical/similar to trades they place on their live show.

I definitely feel that you get so much value out of Dough and Tastytrades and very happy that its a free service. I find it saddening that there are companies/seminars out there that exploit people for heaps of money and offer very bad/risky advice to household/retail investors. So I really wanted to share this.


----------



## DeepState (28 April 2014)

*Re: Really Good Investment Resources/Tools - Implied Vol, Probability of Success, Gui*

HHSE, thanks for the direction to Dough.  I checked it out for interest and because I seek an application that can produce an implied volatility surface with accurate underlying assumptions.  The thread header refers to IV.  My navigation in the site is probably sub-par, but can you tell me if an IV surface for major stock market indices is available?

Cheers


----------



## hhse (28 April 2014)

*Re: Really Good Investment Resources/Tools - Implied Vol, Probability of Success, Gui*



DeepState said:


> HHSE, thanks for the direction to Dough.  I checked it out for interest and because I seek an application that can produce an implied volatility surface with accurate underlying assumptions.  The thread header refers to IV.  My navigation in the site is probably sub-par, but can you tell me if an IV surface for major stock market indices is available?
> 
> Cheers




Sorry, I do not understand what you mean by IV Surface. The model/assumptions to calculate IV rank would be the same as the TOS platform. They calculate IV using black Black–Scholes (less latency for system) and their plug-ins comes from the two front months option expiry dates, but I can't remember whether or not they use only ATM strikes or all strikes to measure IV. The IV is then ranked against IV in last 12 months.

And yes, they have indices. Just type in the code and it should pop up :x. 

Sorry if that didn't answer your question. I'm learning off Tastytrades, and experimenting with a small account. And I guess Dough is relevant to their methodology so I have not dug deeper


----------



## DeepState (28 April 2014)

*Re: Really Good Investment Resources/Tools - Implied Vol, Probability of Success, Gui*

Thanks HHSE, I'll trawl around and hopefully fumble into something.  

IV Surface is a 3D surface plot of
x: Strike
y: IV
z: Maturity


----------

